# Slackline Demo by Gibbons come join



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Sweet moves. Trying to set one up for my daughters.


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

*SWEET!!!*

SICK!! I love all the tricks their doing!! When I first bought my slackline set up, they didn't have this new "FAT" line!! It looks much easier to walk then the old traditional ones or the homemade ones we used to make for highlines!! SWEET video!! I'll try and bring the kids by to check it out!!

Cheers!!

-Nick


----------



## damax101 (Jul 25, 2006)

Just picked up one of the Gibbon Jib-Lines the other week and love it. Kinda frustrating at first, but a lot of fun once you get the hang of it and a really good work out too. Great for bringing on overnighters or just for hanging out with friends and drinking brews


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Should be an exciting afternoon see you guys there...bump


----------

